# Wie koppelt man eine LWL-Leitung an ein LAN?



## Timo Rickert (15. Februar 2005)

Ich muss zwei Standorte über LWL miteinander verbinden!

 Kann mir jemand genau beschreiben was man alles für solch eine Umstetzung alles benötigt?


----------



## BSA (15. Februar 2005)

Du benötigst son LWL Adapter, da gibt es dann verschiedene möglichkeiten wie du das LWL da anschließt, guck einfach mal bei SMC oder so, da wirst du schon fündig!


----------



## Timo Rickert (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

 kann mir mir das jemand auch nein bißchen genauer sagen?

 Ich würde z.B. gerne wissen:
 Wieviele LWL-Leitungen benötigt man? (1 für den Hinweg und 1 zurück oder reicht auch eine für beides)
 Was für LWL-Leitungen benötigt man?
 ...

 Wenn jemand ein Schema von so einem Aufbau hat wäre ich echt dankbar.

 Gruß Timo Rickert


----------



## BSA (15. Februar 2005)

Du benötigst selbstverständlich nur eins!


----------



## Sinac (15. Februar 2005)

BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du benötigst selbstverständlich nur eins!


Hallo?
Natürlich benötigt man 2 LWL Adern dafür! Wie soll das den gehen mit nur einer? Man hat meistens von Haus aus schon 2 dabei, kommt auf den Standard an.
Und dann brauchst du halt einen Media-Converter der das LWL Signal zurück in dein Ethernet bringt.
Was für Kabel du nimst kommt drauf an was du ausgeben willst, und welche Bandbreiten die auf welcher Strecke benötigst. hab die daten von Multi- und Single Mode jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber da findest du im Internet jede Menge.


----------



## BSA (16. Februar 2005)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Natürlich benötigt man 2 LWL Adern dafür!



Die Frage war nicht nach wieviel LWL-Adern, sondern nach LWL-Leitungen und das ist bei mir immernoch etwas anderes.


----------



## Sinac (16. Februar 2005)

Hm, Auslegungssache denke ich. Außerdem hat er ja extra gefragt ob eine für hin- und rückweg und so ist es ja auch. Aber eigentlich erübricht sich die Frage wann man sich die Kabel und Karten ansieht.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

